
Ask HN: What data do people/companies pay for in various industries? - chirau
So primarily do data engineering. Sourcing, ingest, pipelines, APIs, ETL, warehousing... all that stuff. But i have pretty much just been doing it for one industry.<p>I have seen a rise in popularity for data aggregators and data providers. It&#x27;s something I know i enjoy doing and am good at it. I just don&#x27;t know what data people in different fields want and would pay for.<p>I know, the obvious answer is go out there and talk to people etc. Well, right now it&#x27;s a curiosity, I don&#x27;t even know what specific industry I&#x27;d be most interested in. Also, quarantines and viruses obviously limit that avenue. So i am wondering what you folks have seen in various industries and whether this avenue really has promise.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
verdverm
I know people will pay a lot more for actionable, curated, and summarized
data.

One company I know sells packages averaging in excess of 100k per year.

